
How “killing it” is killing Startups - jd_routledge
https://sanctus.io/how-killing-it-is-killing-startups-dfabd7803039#.hmeej07b7
======
jd_routledge
Hey Guys - I've written a new post which might cause some healthy debate

If you've ever been to a startup drinks/networking event, pitch or demo day -
you'll know only too well that absolutely everyone is "killing it" or
"crushing it" (maybe even "smashing it")..

Yet, we all know that building a startup just isn't like that and I think this
culture where everybody claims to be doing really well and "fine" and "ok" is
not only disingenuous, but bad for your Mental Health.

Have a read and let me know what you think

